# HOW-TO add grooves to your boardcuts without powertools, Slingshots Canada style!



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey Guys,

Today I am going to share with you all how I currently add grooves to my shooters, I thought it would be good to show those who like to make their own boardcuts how to add good looking grooves without having to use any powertools. This is how I have and still do groove all my shooters, By no means is this a fast way to groove your shooters however it does result in a smooth, good looking groove that is funtional.






Sorry for the poor video quality, My camera is not the best


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

I like the idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

Excellent idea, but be careful with that knife, I kept waiting for you to cut right into your thumb the whole time you were using the knife.

Chris


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Rat tail file works for me and I dont have to worry about loosing any blood.....I've handles swords for 30 yrs and haven't cut myself yet but let me pick up a small knife and it's fifty/ fifty I'll draw blood.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

thats very helpful thanks


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes, my rat tail file replaces all of those tools without the worry of hacking a digit, but whatever works for ya.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

I realize it looks like I was on top of my thumb but it was out of the way, The mini plinker is a small frame its hard to hold onto when adding the grooves.

That knife is also a large tooth knife and is quite dull, I dont think it would even cut if I did manage to knick myself







Thank you for the concern though!


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Performance Catapults said:


> Yes, my rat tail file replaces all of those tools without the worry of hacking a digit, but whatever works for ya.


Try adding the grooves with that rat tail file without adding the notch, Let me know how it works out for you







, You still need to add the "guide" so you dont slip and slide all over the place.

The rat tail file only replaces the sandpaper and screwdriver.

Lets leave the snarkyness for PMs please, This is to give some information to those of us who arnt bathing in money and are limited in tools.

I would also like to remind everyone I have grooved 50+ shooters using this method, I would hope you use enough good judgement to avoid your hand, If it worries you enough you can clamp your shooter down and get er done.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks Gib, very good idea.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

What ever works for you Gib that's whats best, 
Me I generally make naturals anyway but I have made a few board cuts never needed to cut a guide, but then I haven't made any boardcuts to sell so if they aren't perfect well I'm the only one who will know.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> What ever works for you Gib that's whats best,
> Me I generally make naturals anyway but I have made a few board cuts never needed to cut a guide, but then I haven't made any boardcuts to sell so if they aren't perfect well I'm the only one who will know.


I hear ya on that one, I strive for perfection without a guide its likely you wont get a straight groove everytime, Even with a guide it can be hard to get that perfect straight groove. Without the guide its also more likely that you slip when trying to start the groove which can gouge the wood making you have to put in that extra effort to buff it out, If you can avoid extra work why not?

Im so critical if the groove isnt straight I wont sell it, I guess I should have shown my groove starting cuts with one of my larger frames as to not scare anyone away from this method!

Once you do it A couple times you come to realize there is absolutely no danger in you cutting yourself, It takes such little pressure to cut the groove that its quite safe, Serrated steak knifes are not razors, To cut yourself with a steak knife would take quite the slash, Theres many different ways one could come up with to make that starting notch for me the best tool for the job was the serrated knife.

This is not the best way to go about it but for the time being its the only way I have to make the grooves, In the future I plan on investing in A router bit to make the work much less and improve productivity.

Cheers


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your method, Gib. I use a sharp bushcraft knife AND a round file AND sandpaper.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

I have... er , no wait..... nice vid


----------



## Kingshot (Apr 19, 2011)

Good job. I draw lines and use the round file I use to sharpen the blades on my chainsaw.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

I would go with other board members and say invest in a cheap rat file. But good job what ever works 4 u! No offence but if you are serious on wood working go buy proper tools they will last but I can understand if this is a diy fly by the seat of your pants situation. I've japed a few and they last but are never consistant.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

That is just it, This method is total consistant and can create the exact same groove over and over again. Dont like using a knife? Use a hack saw, Or whatever else you have on hand to get the job done, Not everyone has access to the necessary tools so this is a way to "caveman" it if you will.

Trust me I will be investing in a bit for doing this, Watch me groove a batch of 10 mini plinkers doing this method and you would want to cry. Takes alot of sweat thats for sure!


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

Gib said:


> That is just it, This method is total consistant and can create the exact same groove over and over again. Dont like using a knife? Use a hack saw, Or whatever else you have on hand to get the job done, Not everyone has access to the necessary tools so this is a way to "caveman" it if you will.
> 
> Trust me I will be investing in a bit for doing this, Watch me groove a batch of 10 mini plinkers doing this method and you would want to cry. Takes alot of sweat thats for sure!


"totally consistant; exact same groove; over and over" with a steak knife..... wow gib either you are blowing smoke very simpathetic or Jesus himself!







j/k Anyhow enjoy! Some like it hot


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

SlingshotSean: That isn't very nice. I own several examples of Gib's work and it's as professional in quality as any I've seen!


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

SlingshotSean said:


> That is just it, This method is total consistant and can create the exact same groove over and over again. Dont like using a knife? Use a hack saw, Or whatever else you have on hand to get the job done, Not everyone has access to the necessary tools so this is a way to "caveman" it if you will.
> 
> Trust me I will be investing in a bit for doing this, Watch me groove a batch of 10 mini plinkers doing this method and you would want to cry. Takes alot of sweat thats for sure!


"totally consistant; exact same groove; over and over" with a steak knife..... wow gib either you are blowing smoke very simpathetic or Jesus himself!







j/k Anyhow enjoy! Some like it hot
[/quote]

I guess you are missing something! The knife is simply for creating the groove that you use to guide your rat tail file or the ghetto method I use with the sandpaper around a screwdriver, Once you start work with the rat tail file the steak knife cut is not even evedent anymore, Check out all of my vendor posts, Every frame I produce is made with this method. All of my grooves are flawless and look like they were done with a router because after a couple of runs its very easy to create grooves that are equal in every aspect.

Your post gives me the vibe that you did not bother to watch the whole video, Everything is explained plane as day.

Cheers


----------



## chaindrivecharlie (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks Gib for sharing your secret, thats one I will remember.

IHS / chaindrivecharlie


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Gib,
Any ideas are always welcome. In my case I would not use it for making grooves, but I will use it to, for sanding. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

Good idea, I use my round file. I am waiting for a good router to come up on craigslist. I am very lazy.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good tip Gib, I'll give it a try on my next board cut. I've always admired the quality of your work. Thanks for sharing.
Philly


----------



## keeco (Feb 28, 2010)

Thank you Gib, that will help me alot.


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

I use the sandpaper around the srewdriver method also, but natties are my thing so i usually just follow a marked line around the fork!! Good vid, keep em comin









( ps: any sign of that SS i sent ya?)


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey John Boy,

Not yet, Still eagerly awaiting its arrival, Getting stuff here internationally can take over a month







I am sure it will turn up sooner or later.

Thanks to everyone for the kind comments

Cheers


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Gib said:


> Hey John Boy,
> 
> Not yet, Still eagerly awaiting its arrival, Getting stuff here internationally can take over a month
> 
> ...


Tell me about it, i sent snakeshake a slingshot last year and it took forever for him to receive it, but it got there and thats what matters









What sort of temperatures are you getting where you are at the min?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Good idea! Thanks for posting this. I still think grooves are overrated though.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks Gib. Your method is very similar to what I use. I have a Dremel and many bits but I prefer hand tools for the grooves. If you slip with a Dremel there is a chance of a gouge or splintering the edge of the groove. When doing grooves I have been only been using the Dremel for slicing the guide slots with a cut-off wheel. After viewing your video I think I will start using a hacksaw blade (same idea as steak knife). I also use a rat-tail file and the sandpaper on screwdriver method after the guide slots are cut.

It didn't take you long at all to sand out the groove in the video. The end result is what counts. You seem to have mastered the hand tool technique and it works for you.

I make my grooves all the way around the fork. Here are some pics. I also use coarse grit paper to round off the fork ends. I lay a sheet of 60 grit on a flat surface and rotate the forks as I sand. It works for me and keeps everything squared up.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> Thanks Gib. Your method is very similar to what I use. I have a Dremel and many bits but I prefer hand tools for the grooves. If you slip with a Dremel there is a chance of a gouge or splintering the edge of the groove. When doing grooves I have been only been using the Dremel for slicing the guide slots with a cut-off wheel. After viewing your video I think I will start using a hacksaw blade (same idea as steak knife). I also use a rat-tail file and the sandpaper on screwdriver method after the guide slots are cut.
> 
> It didn't take you long at all to sand out the groove in the video. The end result is what counts. You seem to have mastered the hand tool technique and it works for you.
> 
> ...


No problem! This is exactly why I posted this, I don't expect everyone to do it exactly how I do, but at least seeing how I do it plants to seed for how you can tweak it and get good results for yourself.

I had started doing side grooves but found that they are not really necessary for holding the band on, Of course it doesn't hurt but you can easily pull theraband gold hunting bands on one of my shooters without slippage its really just my preference. Because there is no side grooves when bands are tied on the extra little bump of rubber gives a nice little protective cushion in the event of a forkhit although the area is small its no guarantee you wont hit somewhere not protected









Nice looking shooters you do great work.

Cheers


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

John-Boy said:


> Hey John Boy,
> 
> Not yet, Still eagerly awaiting its arrival, Getting stuff here internationally can take over a month
> 
> ...


Tell me about it, i sent snakeshake a slingshot last year and it took forever for him to receive it, but it got there and thats what matters









What sort of temperatures are you getting where you are at the min?
[/quote]

Right now not very high at all, A nice day is 60-70F for us at this time although temps pick up quickly and in the summer we can get 100F temps rocking.


----------

